# Ventilation System For Lube Pit



## NDR (May 23, 2019)

I am a project manager for a real estate development firm. One of our clients is an automotive repair facility that also performs oil changes. All locations have a lube pit (basement) under the bays where oil changes are completed. Currently our architect and engineers are designing each of the facilities with ventilation systems in the lube bays. Prior to our company acting as the developer the client was not installing ventilation systems in the lube bay and never had a City or inspector require it. They are questioning our architects and engineers if this is required by code. My question is what code(s) specifically relate to this and show if it is or is not required?


----------



## cda (May 23, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## cda (May 23, 2019)

This is from 2011


https://www.mikeholt.com/instructor2/img/product/pdf/11UN2DVD-1074-sample.pdf


----------



## Builder Bob (May 24, 2019)

It has to do with eliminating the hazardous location for the pit in accordance to
the National Electric Code.  Not done before doesn't mean it is right. I have had
contractors tell me that they have been doing it this way for thirty years........It
kind of takes the wind out of their sails when you quickly pipe up with "and you're
still doing it wrong".   Now where are these locations so we can investigate and
ensure correctives actions are taken.


----------



## Paul Sweet (May 24, 2019)

It might also be a way to deal with OSHA confined spaces rules.


----------



## mark handler (May 24, 2019)

Floor areas in major repair garage up to 18" AFF are considered classified, unless 4 ACH mechanical ventilation is provided and the vents for exhaust and makeup air are within 12" of the floor
Ventilation must be continuous during occupied hours.
[F] 502.15 Repair garages.
Where Class I liquids or LP-gas are stored or used within a building having a basement or pit wherein flammable vapors could accumulate, the basement or pit shall be provided with ventilation designed to prevent the accumulation of flammable vapors therein.
https://books.google.com/books?id=3...the auto repair mechanical code "pit"&f=false


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 24, 2019)

mark handler said:


> or pit wherein flammable vapors could accumulate


Oil is not a Class I Liquid however if flammable vapors from other repairs can travel across the floor and into the pit it must be ventilated.


----------



## mark handler (May 24, 2019)

gas


mtlogcabin said:


> Oil is not a Class I Liquid however if flammable vapors from other repairs can travel across the floor and into the pit it must be ventilated.


I don't know what all is going on in the reminder of the building
We have Hydrogen and NG vehicles repaired in the same facility as the oil change pit
Gasoline leak? Type II?


----------



## ADAguy (May 24, 2019)

Guess Jiffy Lube is in trouble?


----------



## cda (May 24, 2019)

There was a study done moons ago on this 

Showing oil change only not a problem 

Not sure how to find the study


----------



## jeffc (May 24, 2019)

I was under the impression the ventilation system was required if the oil changing station also changed fuel filters.


----------



## ADAguy (May 24, 2019)

Only if they leave their doors closed?


----------



## north star (May 24, 2019)

*@ ~ @*

I wonder if *** NDR *** got the answer they were
searching for. 

*@ ~ @*


----------



## cda (May 25, 2019)

Thinking since it is not oil change only

Ventilation is required


----------



## NDR (May 28, 2019)

Hey Guys, thank you for all of the input so far. Currently the locations we are building are throughout the Dallas and Fort Worth areas and the Houston areas in Texas. The code the architect is looking at is IMC 404.1 and 404.2 and Section 403.3.1.1


----------

